# Best Netbook



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey guys

I'm looking to buy a new Netbook right now.

I'm looking specifically into the Asus EEE PC 1005 HA

or the new Asus EEE seashell

i am looking for as much RAM as possible, a nice atom, and a large harddrive (160gb)

can you please help me out


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If ths is going to be used for gaming you would be better of asking this question in the Games Forum here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f141/

BG


----------

